# any socal lumberjocks going to ontario woodworking show may 1-3?



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

I just read wayne's post for all the northern cal jocks and thought it woukd be cool if we did the same for all the so cal jocks 
i will be going the last day


----------



## Eddy (Mar 14, 2009)

I can't find info about the show in google. Does anyone have the link?


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

link,
http://cms.thewoodworkingshows.com/cms/


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

How about this: 
The Woodworking Shows
Pomona (Los Angeles), California
May 1 to 3, 2009 
Ontario Convention Center
2000 East Convention Center Way
Ontario, California 91764
1 (401) 253-2531
www.thewoodworkingshows.com


----------



## Eddy (Mar 14, 2009)

I was being a LERT because I thought this was meant for Ontario Canada


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

eddy, I am a little confused, you say Pomona (Los Angeles) yet you say Ontario. Is this the same show. I know Pomona is next to (if I recall right ) Ontario, yet I thought Ontario is in Orange County. I am not trying to nit pic this honest. I am trying to figure out are there 2 shows? I have heard the Ontario show is HUGE! I may just postpone my trip down south until then. I've been trying to catch the Ontario show for a couple years. I am just a little confused!
Thanks for any info you may be able to give me.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Allison, the info above I copy and pasted from the web site. Yes it is the same place, (or at least I hope it is).


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I hope to clarify the geography. Pomona is in Los Angeles County and Ontario is in San Bernardino County. The Woodworking Show on May 1-3 is in Ontario at the Convention Center.

It appears that one or more of the vendor's may have forgotten to change the word, "Pomona" to Ontario when they put out this year's schedule.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

this will be the first show for me and my daughter. they give a vendor location map on the web site for the show
and looks like there will be a lot to see 
i hope to see some of you guy's/gales there


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks you all for clearing this up for me. I grew up down by there and I was just a bit mixed up. Well actually quite mixed up as I was thinking Ontario was in Orange County. LOL!!! I never fail to learn something on L.J.'S. and as far as that goes somehow I missed the "Link" that was provided. So Thanks you guys. I am actually going to try to make it there. As the day gets closer, perhaps I will be able to meet a few fellow LJ'S . That would be nice!
PEACE!!!


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

that is where i grew up also what city?
when ?


----------



## Profist_of_Doom (Mar 22, 2009)

i will be there Sunday
seeing's how dads driving lol


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I grew up in an unincorporated section of Orange County (and it still is) the town was La Mirada, but because I was in the unincorporated section of Orange County I was bussed to all Orange County schools. I consider myself as growing up in Fullerton, Buena Park areas. That's where I went to my schools. My family moved there when I was 16 months old and my father is still alive and still living in the same house .So I personally lived there from 1958 until 1976 when I moved where I live now, however 2 of my sons and their wives call Anaheim Hills their home, and like I said my dad still lives in the house I grew up in. I still after all these years consider myself an Orange County girl and sooo many of my friends still live there. I am down there every year at least twice if not more. And you?


----------



## Don2Laughs (Dec 31, 2008)

I've never been to a woodworking show and have threatened to go to the one in Ontario several times. I think this year might be the one. There are a few things I'd like to see demonstrated and maybe check out the hand tool rodeo.
As the time nears, maybe we can firm up a meeting or two.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

ohh i thought it was going to be closer than that i went to school in ontario back in the 70's


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Think I may have to head up tp Sacramento for a look at the show.


----------

